# RV breakdown insurance cover?



## tmpardy (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi I have recently purchased a 2001 winebago 29 feet long, can anyone out there sugest a company that provides cover for a vehicle or this length.I have already purchased road insurance to drive it but would be more comfortable with seperate breakdown insurance.regards terry Pardy






site helper note - split out form unrelated thread


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried our in house company.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Saga. More to follow.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Saga. It may take some effort to convince the telephone sales staff that they do it though. Ask if you need help with that, I've discussed it with senior members of their staff, Alan.

The second post here will help I think http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126687.html


----------

